# Great GRASLON 4100F, Flash Modification in my IDEA.



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

Dear Friends.
No, I do not have stocks in this Company, But I have this Great Flash Modification/ Tiny Soft Box for 2.5 Years. 
Yes, There are lots of companies making speedlight accessories but what makes Graslon’s different from the others are the mirrors inside of the unit to get the even bright-soft light.
Yes Why I love her " GRASLON 4100 F = $ 80-100 US DOLLARS " :
1) Small size to put in my carry-on baggage , when I fly
2) Get a soft Light at the small size of foot print, Plus, Can use with any flashes , and mounted directed on the hot shoe of camera.
3) Yes, I can use at the beach/ Strong wind = Where I can not use Umbrella, Big Soft Box or I do not have any one to hold my Reflectors
4) Super Portable with flash on camera, That I can Run, or Walk fast to shoot the moving models on Paparazzi Job---Ha, Ha, Ha.
5) Most of my friends/ Wedding/ Portrait Professional Photographers in my Local Area Use this Baby.
--Well, Just my IDEA for Super portable Flash modification system, Although, I have Most Studio Light Equipment, But I do not want to carry around on my Field Trip Shooting, Just This GRASLON , Phottix Odin, and the Reflector---- = A ++ in my IDEA.
Enjoy
Surapon

http://www.adorama.com/GRPDFL.html?gclid=CNPoqOrR070CFWZo7Aod8U0ALw


Here is more review=

http://www.shutterbug.com/content/graslon-speedlight-lighting-modifiers-it%E2%80%99s-all-done-mirrors


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

No, I do not have stocks in this Company, But I have this Great Flash Modification/ Tiny Soft Box for 2.5 Years.


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

No, I do not have stocks in this Company, But I have this Great Flash Modification/ Tiny Soft Box for 2.5 Years.


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

No, I do not have stocks in this Company, But I have this Great Flash Modification/ Tiny Soft Box for 2.5 Years.


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes, Me with my Deaqr Graslon 4100F At the JOB.

http://www.adorama.com/GRPDFL.html?gclid=CNPoqOrR070CFWZo7Aod8U0ALw

Thanks to come to see this Reviews.
Your Friend, Surapon


----------



## surapon (Apr 9, 2014)

Here are the Sample of in door Photos that I use Flash with Graslon 4100F( Last Week).
Enjoy
Surapon


----------

